# Weed identification. What type of weed is this?



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Do you guys know what type of weed this might be? Its was trying to over-take my st. aug, and it was doing a fairly good job, but used some Celcius to ding it a good bit. Am not sure however if that was the right course of action.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Spurge?


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> Spurge?


Thanks. Yeah its spotted spurge. You were spot on. My plant app wouldn't pull it, so downloaded 4 other apps. Flora Incognita was the app that brought it up quickly and easily. Then searched it on Google just to be sure. I never realized that spurge and spotted spurge would look so different. One basically looks like a mini tree, and the other a vine.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

kb02gt said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > Spurge?
> ...


If you have a warm season grass Celsius will smoke it. Of course just make sure Celsius is safe for your particular grass. Apply below 90 degrees.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> kb02gt said:
> 
> 
> > Batsonbe said:
> ...


Celsius doesn't have a temp restriction does it? Can't find it on the label.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> Celsius doesn't have a temp restriction does it? Can't find it on the label.


There are no temperature restrictions on Celsius.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > kb02gt said:
> ...


My bad on the wrong info. Thought I had read or heard that info in regards to the MaX application Temperature


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks to all. Feeling a little more confidence with attempting to get rid of this. Had used Celcius at the low rate 2 or 3 weeks ago. It was a bit dinged, but we've been have so much rain here that there are some new ones coming up. Which is weird cause i had put down Dithiopyr on August 1st.


----------

